# Show your spread



## Alex2122 (Feb 8, 2010)

Would be great if people could put some picture of their setup. Always interesting to see how to set the spread with different number of decoy.


----------



## Broke thanks (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are a couple old ones.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a aerial photo of our spread back in early spring of 08'. This picture changed the way we think about setting decoys/blinds and has helped increase our success over the past two years.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Like the Aerial, you can really tell where the blinds are in the pic!


----------



## Geesekiller (Jan 10, 2009)

Whiterock is there any blues or juvie's in that spread? I thought I saw that on huntin snows a few years ago and somebody said there was blues and juvies in that spread. But it don't look like it.

Here a few that I have.










I'll post more late photobucket is giving me problems


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Geesekiller said:


> Whiterock is there any blues or juvie's in that spread? I thought I saw that on huntin snows a few years ago and somebody said there was blues and juvies in that spread. But it don't look like it.


Yes there are blues and juvies mixed in but from this height you can't see them. I did post this up on the refuge a few years back, that is more than likely where you saw it.

The big thing is you can clearly see the blinds and the and there is no mass feed going on. Real birds bunch up and target areas of a field that have a lot of waste grain. With this pic you can see that even though we thought we did this it in fact was not the way it looked from above.

~James


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

WhiteRockDecoys said:


> Here is a aerial photo of our spread back in early spring of 08'. This picture changed the way we think about setting decoys/blinds and has helped increase our success over the past two years.


Whiterock,

Just to get an idea of what it looks like from the air....how many decoys are in this photo?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

WhiteRock, have a few questions if you are willing to answer them!

What have you changed as far as setting blinds now since that picture was taken? Less decoys bunched up near the blinds or more of a bunch near and around the blinds.

Also, most spread I see are either a U J etc etc. I like the fact that you didn't just go with a blob and a landing zone, how did this work? How do you set your spread now?

First year trying to decoy, and these questions would clear up ALOT of thoughts I've been having.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

iam guessing 1200? am i close?

DD


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> WhiteRock, have a few questions if you are willing to answer them!
> 
> What have you changed as far as setting blinds now since that picture was taken? Less decoys bunched up near the blinds or more of a bunch near and around the blinds.
> 
> ...


I don't know the exact number of decoys but it is somewhere in the 1100-1400 range.

WingedShooter,

Its very clear distinguished line where the blinds are and unnatural looking. The reason there is a line is because of the 36'' windsocks we place around the blinds. After this photo was taken we realized that you can't stack them so close and we need to use some of the 24'' decoys as fillers and stack them around the blinds to make it look like the birds are aggressively feeding right where the blinds are. We took the line you see and increased it in size and made it less uniform looking. IMO we need the coverage over the blinds that the 36'' stakes provided but needed to eliminate the unnatural look.

The U or J is a Canada goose tactic and not needed for snows. We also don't believe in a kill hole! The birds will come to the sound of the e-caller, thus you don't need a decoy formation that will draw them to the blinds, the sound takes care of that. The shape that you see is very common for what we use. Most of the time we set up the night prior to the hunt at 8:30-9:00 pm. The ground is soft so the stakes go in easy and we would just be sitting in the motel room anyways. The shape that you see above allows us to turn the blinds in any direction to accommodate a change in wind. If the wind changes all I have to do is pull the 70 or so decoys on the ends and stretch them out on the opposing end of the spread.

~James


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

To add another point, we also noticed how evenly spaced the decoys appeared throughout the whole spread. This was due to the "take three steps and place a decoy" method we had learned to use. Everyone in the group was doing the same thing, therefor you get the uniform distance between each decoy look.

We now designate a couple guys to make sure that doesn't happen. They'll take 10-15 steps and make tight (almost touching) pods of decoys. This creates a more randomized looking spread.

We're hoping to get our friend who owns the ultra-light plane to do another fly over of our spread this year. If he does, I'll post up a new picture.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

GREAT INFO!!!

Thanks


----------

